# My new yellow lab...yes, i have pics :P



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im sure you can see shes missing part of her...er...gill cover?
I didnt notice this when i bought her. She is full of energy and eats well though.

...do you think this is a big deal?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I would put some stress coat in the water.. If she's eating good and all Im sure it will be okay.. it should heal in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats! I've seen this in the past with one fry i had. Didnt seem to effect it in anyway, acted normal. Hmm maybe someone could shed some light on the situation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

it sure is a cutie though.  How big is it?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

1 inch  Shes such a sweatheart!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Probably a birth defect. Could lead a normal like, but I would't let it breed.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

Is it alone in the tank by itself?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Nope, a breeders tank in the main tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard that can be caused by bad water quality when the fry are developing, could be an "childhood injury" too. Most likely not genetic and her fry will be fine.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I've seen it in fry from birth .. uumm hatch ... ummm development LOL ... that and offset lips (dork fish I call'em) and a few others ... If I have a female that cast too many of these I cull her out to the LFS. I normally cull the young ones with those sort of defects to the 100 gal early (no flushing here .. circle of life right  ) I'd never let anything like that reach a hobbiest much les a LFS. 

The hobby is diluted enough espicially with yellow labs and some pea****s cross breeding and mixing without having genitc problems like that getting bread into the strains. 
Keep her/him there's no problem with it but definately do not let it breed or leave your little "fish world"


----------



## philliesdude4 (Apr 26, 2006)

i love electric yellows. go one myself. female. very cute she is, but a big bully.


----------

